# Probleme im Fischbachtal; Petition



## Das-Licht (15. Juli 2020)

Erweiterung der Mountainbike Trails im Fischbachtal
					

Im November 2019 wurde in Zusammenarbeit mit der lokalen Mountainbike Community, dem Geo Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald und der Gemeinde Fischbachtal, eine Initiative zur Erweiterung der Fischbachtaler Mountainbike Strecke FI1 ins Leben gerufen. Die derzeit bereits vorhandene FI1 MTB-Strecke...



					www.petitionen.com
				




...ich habe unterschrieben. Ich kenne die Original Fi1 und unterstütze deshalb das Ziel der Umgestaltung auf Singletrails.

Der Text spricht Bände. Es sind die immer gleichen Verlautbarungen die von den Lobbyisten via Amtsstuben an die Presse gegeben werden. Man hätte ja das Gespräch gesucht, doch es gibt keine Ansprechpartner, bzw. die Ziele sind unvereinbar, und außerdem gäbe es doch schon genug MTB Strecken.


----------



## Alfista (24. November 2020)

Inzwischen gibt es wieder Bewegung, das Gemeindeparlament hat die Wiederaufnahme der Gespräche beschlossen, der Bürgermeister überlässt die aber anderen, da er sich als befangen ansieht. Gerade die Tage gelesen, habe den Artikel aber nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastel763 (11. März 2021)

UPDATE:

Am 09.03.21 wurden die Gespräche zur Erweiterung der Fischbachtaler Mountainbike Trails endlich wieder aufgenommen. 

Vielen Dank an alle die das möglich gemacht haben. Der Dank geht in erster Linie an alle die uns mit der Unterzeichnung unserer Petition unterstützt haben. 
Weiterhin natürlich auch ein großer Dank an die Fraktionen der CDU, FWF und der Grünen, die dies durch ihren Parlamentsbeschluss überhaupt erst möglich gemacht haben.

Nicht zuletzt auch großen Respekt vor den Vertretern des Gemeindevorstands, die sich bereit erklärt haben die Gespräche in diesem äußerst emotionalen Umfeld zu moderieren und zu leiten.

Wir durften an diesem Abend unser Projekt erneut allen Beteiligten vorstellen und sind sehr glücklich darüber, dass diese erste Gesprächsrunde sehr konstruktiv und harmonisch abgelaufen ist.
Es waren in dieser ersten Runde noch keine Vertreter der Jagd und der NABU beteiligt. Diese Interessensgruppen werden jetzt sukzessive in den nächsten Gesprächen hinzugezogen. 

Wir würden uns wünschen, dass die Gespräche auch in Zukunft weiterhin so professionell und harmonisch durchgeführt werden können. Dies ist aus unserer Sicht die Basis für eine gemeinsame und konstruktive Lösungsfindung.

Der erste Austausch gab uns zumindest ein gutes Gefühl für die weiteren Runden die jetzt noch folgen werden.

Wir freuen uns darauf...👍🏻


----------

